# Arrarex Caravel Portafilter and basket



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know this is a waste of time asking, but you never know! I need a complete portafilter assembly plus basket for the above. They are like rocking horse poo...but, just in case anyone knows of one I would be eternally grateful!


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Probably too expensive for salvage -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-ARRAREX-CARAVEL-ESPRESSO-MACHINE-/290960651331?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item43be9b3443


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave,

Orphanespresso did have a bunch of Caravel bits on their website when I was looking at it a few days ago, probably worth checking it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks gmason..I saw that one but I have a far nicer one that that, just without the handle and basket...but, I am halfway down to tracking down someone who can make one for me!

Thats a good buy for anyone who wants one as it is easy enough to get them stripped down and repainted!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

David, are you missing a pf or just fancy a second? have you tried emailing francesco ceccarelli? *[email protected] *as i know he had some parts for the caravel when i emailed him about seals. may be worth a shot!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

666, I have and he hasn't!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the beast concerned


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks tidy, Good luck finding the pf and drip tray. Not seen these for sale anywhere.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

666, I have and he hasn't!


----------

